# Spyderco Tri-angle Sharpmaker / Digital Angle Cube



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking angles on the Spyderco Tri-angle Sharpmaker with the Digital Angle Cube


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've had something similar for years in my woodworking shop but I rarely use it anymore. The simpler measuring devices work well and because of their larger surface areas are easier to work with.


----------

